

Job Losses Likely to Accelerate - fiaz
http://www.forbes.com/markets/2008/08/01/unemployment-july-update-markets-economy-cx_mp_0801markets10.html

======
Alex3917
I thought this was going to be about Steve Jobs. Thank god its only about
51,000 people getting fired.

~~~
pg
I changed the title. (It was "Future Looks Bleak for Jobs.")

------
brk
WTF? This article has nothing to do with Apple at all!

Linkbait!

